# Dependent visa



## BMGOAO (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi

I am working in malaysia and want to bring my wife an kid to malaysia using a dependent visa.How much time will it take to normally get a dependent visa?


Please reply.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Are their DP applications in process?


----------



## BMGOAO (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, I am waiting for their Immigration letter since 1 month.. Dont know why it is taking so long..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Could they enter on Tourist visas?


----------

